# So I'm back



## Damian_Rucci (Jul 13, 2009)

I used to be a fairly active member on the WF however, life came in the way so I stopped. I'm back though, so I figured I'd like to introduce myself to those who don't already know.

My names Damian, I'm a writer and musician from a small town in New Jersey. I blog on the Gray Pen  which is a site about becoming a published author. I write fiction primarily horror, and other psychedelic types of story. Also, I write lyrics, and poems, though I'm still working on my poetry.

You might find me in some places as D.F. Rucci or dfrucci. I thought it was cool at the time, but I'm going by Damian now. 

So hello everyone!


----------



## terrib (Jul 13, 2009)

glad you're back, Damian


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Jul 13, 2009)

Thank you glad to be back


----------



## Nickie (Jul 13, 2009)

Welcome back, Damian!



Nickie


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Jul 13, 2009)

Nickie said:


> Welcome back, Damian!
> 
> 
> 
> Nickie



Thank you!


----------



## Nefieslab (Jul 13, 2009)

I haven't seen you around here in ages and this, finally, explains why! Very nice to have you back man. Good luck with the poetry and the lyrics.


----------



## Damian_Rucci (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks! glad to see a familiar face!


----------



## Hawke (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey, Damian. Welcome back!


----------

